# William Macallum Clow: Against radical revolutions



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 8, 2020)

... But beyond that, the witness of history is decisively a condemnation against swift, sudden, and violent revolution. The blaze of the French Revolution of 1798 has not yet faded from the heavens. The chaos which followed the events in France of 1848 taught even Marx a lesson which he never quite forgot. The creation of the Russian Soviet, with its inhuman cruelties and tyrannical enactments, has shed an intense light on the methods of violence.

English-speaking people continue to believe in parliamentary government on a democratic basis. As Kautsky has said the final distinction lies between a democracy and a dictatorship. The class war, with its goal of a dictatorship, is seen to be the broad road to impoverishment, enslavement, and tyranny and there can be no peace in industry, even no stable industry at all, until the passions which surge behind the class war have been purged out of men’s hearts. ...

For more, see William Macallum Clow: Against radical revolutions.


----------

